# Foggy windows in blind



## Slinginlead (Jun 27, 2011)

Any tips or tricks on how to keep hunting blind windows from fogging over when hunting ? ( plexiglass)


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

RainX might keep the water droplets from condensing on the plexiglass just like your windshield. Ive heard that Dawn and baby shampoo also work. Wipe it on , let dry, then polish off. Use a soft cloth.--Tim...............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Dishwashing soap with glycerin.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Rain-X did make a anti fog solution. I have a bottle but it is older. Check Advance or Autozone to see if they still make it.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

My dad kept telling to stop talking !!!!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Rain-X does have a formula for the inside of your window glass for anti fog. Works on Helmet visors and such, should work on plexi windows


----------



## Slinginlead (Jun 27, 2011)

Tried antifog for Shower glass. Didn't work. I will try some of these tips next. Thanks


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Try spraying with WD40. Works on shower doors, should work on pexiglass.


----------

